# Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven



## An di-möpse (2. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre anfang Mai für 10 Tage nach Sahlenburg/Cuxhaven. Da ich absoluter Neuling in sachen Meeresangeln bin, wollte ich mal fragen was sich dort lohnt.*
Hier im Ruhrgebiet gehe ich eigentlich nur spinnfischen, wollte aber im Norden mal alles andere ausprobieren.
Ich habe gelesen das um diese Jahreszeit Heringe gut laufen sollen. Wollte aber auch Brandungsangeln ausprobieren (Butt und Dorsch)Tips für Gerät, Plätze, Köder nehme ich gerne entgegen (auch per PN)

Danke im Vorraus

Andi-Möpse


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven*

In Sahlenburg selbst wirste nichts fangen können. Da fließt zwar ein winziger Graben vom Strand durch einen Campingplatz wo Aale drin sind, aber zu der Zeit wird man da kaum was fangen...

Brandungsangeln in Sahlenburg ist sinnlos. Zum Angeln sollte man nach Cux fahren in die Häfen oder Schleuse. Heringe werden auch da sein, aber mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen. Viele wird man nicht fangen....war die letzten Male schon sehr schlecht als ich da war. Anfang Mai kann man noch gut auf Plattfische (Flunder) gehen. Dafür reicht eine leichte Grundrute im Schleusenbereich....werfen muss man da nicht. Die Fische stehen relativ dicht an den Hafenmauern. 

Als Montage nimmt man am Besten eine einfache Grundmontage....Blei (10g reicht), Wirbel, Vorfach mit Fluoperle. Als Köder sind Krabben sehr gut. Die bekommt man in den Fischläden. Wattwurm würde ich nicht nehmen, da gehen zu viele Schollen (alle nur Handgröße) drauf. Abgesehen davon müsste man die auch selbst graben.

Dorsche kann man ebenfalls knicken. Man fängt kaum noch welche und wenn, dann kann man die gleich zurück setzten, da zu klein.


----------



## An di-möpse (4. März 2013)

*AW: Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven*

Kann man denn dort auch irgendwo Brandungsangeln machen? Also ich meine vom Strand aus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven*

Normalerweise nein. Das Wasser ist viel zu flach. Wenn man so ca. 200m ins Wasser geht kann man meist sogar noch stehen.

Es gibt Angler, die etwas die Elbe runterfahren und dort mit der Brandungsrute angeln. Kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Ort erinnern. Zwischen Sahlenburg und CUX siehts jedenfalls schlecht aus mit Brandungsangeln. Was man probieren könnte wäre rechts bei der Kugelbake zu angeln, da ist das Wasser etwas tiefer und geht auch bei Ebbe nicht vollständig weg. Ob man da offiziell angeln darf kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## derporto (4. März 2013)

*AW: Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven*

Kugelbake und die Flügelbuhne Eckwarderhörn sind gute Stellen zum Brandeln. Hier hast du die Fahrrinne und somit turbulentes Wasser direkt in Wurfweite. Nicht zu leichtes Geschirr fischen. Bleie bis 250 Gramm können durchaus angebracht sein. Fangen kannst du Butt, Wittling und in den Wintermonaten gelegentlich Dorsch, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie es um den Dorsch in der Nordsee genau steht.

Weiterhin kannst du natürlich auch mit Watti in den Hafenbecken fischen. Hier sollten immer ein paar Butt zu kriegen sein. Evtl. solltest du es da auchmal mit dem Buttlöffel an der Spinnrute versuchen.

Petri Heil! Und unterschätze bitte Cuxhaven angeltechnisch nicht.


----------



## olaf70 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Anfang Mai nach Cuxhaven*



D1985 schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die etwas die Elbe runterfahren und dort mit der Brandungsrute angeln. Kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Ort erinnern.



Der Ort heißt Altenbruch. Dort kann man in der Tat mit der Brandungsrute angeln. Wenn man endlich alle Krebse mit seinen mühsam gesuchten Wattwürmern satt gefüttert hat, kann man vielleicht sogar mal nen Butt fangen.
Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Allerdings sind im letzten Jahr dort einige neue Buhnen gebaut worden, wie es jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Hier im Board hat mal jemand geschrieben, daß er an der Grimmershörnbucht geangelt hat. Über den Erfolg kann ich nichts sagen,ist mir grad zu mühselig den Post zu suchen. Aber man muß sich bewusst sein, daß Grimmershörnbucht und Kugelbake so richtig fiese Touristenecken sind. Da brauchst du ein echt dickes Fell beim Angeln.

Ich hab am liebsten im Amerikahafen geangelt, da gabs immer ein paar Butt , leider wurde im letzten Jahr von einem Angelverbot im Hafen "gemunkelt". Was da dran ist? Keine Ahnung.

Hier gibts noch ein paar Statements zu Cuxhaven:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108201&highlight=cuxhaven


----------

